# Silmar



## iWoodPen (May 13, 2016)

Ok,

So I've been trying watch part pens using alumilite. Just not happy. So I bought a gallon of silmar. How long does silmar take too cure. Also, I have a pressure pot. I know it says it doesn't need it, but the cost of the components I'm using, I don't want to take any chances. 

Had anyone worked with it?


----------



## jttheclockman (May 13, 2016)

Has anyone worked with it???


It is one of the most popular casting resins used here. Being this is a new product for you I highly and mean this highly suggest you practice before committing to expensive watch part pens. That is not the blank to learn on. You do not learn by doing one blank.

Pressure is not needed but you will find with watch parts you have a ton of nooks and crannies and they can hold air pockets. I again highly suggest you do some reading of past threads and there are a million of them. Do some search patterns using the words casting with Silmar41 or something similar. 

Many factors will come into play when working with it. The material you are casting over or just creating colored blanks. Humidity, amount of drops of catalyst used. Weather or not you heat the resin and I highly suggest you do. It will help with the bubbles. 

I believe a blank will be fully cured in 24 hours or maybe slightly longer. If casting watch parts I suggest forgo the heating of the blank after it has been cast. But if making special colored blanks I suggest you do heat after the blank has been cast and sat for 24 hours. The different color additives and colors themselves will also affect the curing time. Good luck and have fun.


----------

